# Limoncello



## payson (Dec 14, 2007)

Not beer but I didn't know where else to put it. A friend just passed this along. Looks like a fine New Year's libation!


Limoncello 


â€¢ Peel the rind of about 12 lemons and steep in a container with grain alcohol for 2 weeks. 
â€¢ Take an equal amount of water (I usually save the Everclear grain alcohol bottle to measure the water) and bring to a near boil. 
â€¢ Mix 2 cups of sugar in the water. You can go up to about 4 cups of sugar if you want it sweeter. 
â€¢ Let the â€œsimple syrupâ€ water and sugar mixture cool. 
â€¢ Remove or strain out the lemon peels from the grain and add to the cooled sugar water mixture. 
â€¢ Stir, bottle and place in the freezer. 

Optional Methods 

â€¢ For a creamy version, use an equal amount of milk instead of water to make a milk and sugar mixture. When using milk, extra care must be exercised to not scald the milk when heating, and to be absolutely certain the mixture is cooled prior to mixing in the alcohol otherwise the mixture is not smooth. The goal of heating the milk is to insure the sugar melts so boiling is not necessary. 
â€¢ Use other fruit. Roughly peel a pineapple and cut into Â½â€ sections. This size section works well because when it comes time to remove the pineapple from the alcohol you can use a garlic press on each piece (tedious, but an effort of love) or a fruit press to remove the alcohol the pineapple absorbed.


----------



## richtee (Dec 14, 2007)

Lemonade with some teeth! Interesting.


----------



## vlap (Dec 14, 2007)

For those who have never had a lemoncello you must try it. Buy a bottle leave it in the freezer and pour a couple oz's into a small glass and sip. Very tart but incredible.
Doing it at home is very good as well.


----------



## wilson (Dec 14, 2007)

Heck Yes!!!!!!!!! 
That's the ticket. Thanks for the recipe.
Every year a freind of ours brings us some of his Limoncello, It's awsome in the hot summer and a great warmer in the winter, 
...........Just keep it away from open flames and living tissue  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Ron


----------



## mulepackin (Dec 31, 2007)

I had Limoncello on a Caribbean cruise we went on 2 years ago. I thought I had finally found the nectar of the gods. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe! sounds good... gonna have to try this cold at the annual Busted luck 4th of July party/....


----------



## bob marsh (Jan 4, 2008)

Great Stuff! I have a couple recipes for Limoncello and Strawberry liquer that I do from time to time - I'll dig them up and post them soon.

One trick I use for liquers and other stuff is I built a small essential oil still from a discarded Mr. Coffee carafe and a large cork, plus a little copper tubing cunningly soldered with no-lead solder coupled to an aquarium pump submewrged in a sin full of cold water.

Wifey grows huge amounts of herbs during our long summer and inevitably winds up with much more than we can use, even if we dry the surplus, so I tinkered this thing together and started rendering the oils out of the surplus Basil, Oregano, Thyme, etc.. Rather a simple operation - chop the botannicals fine and place them in either water or vodka ( or everclear if you can afford it) then distill slowly and the essential oils drip out the snout to be collected.

Water is the safer method but rendering is slower and the oil will not keep as long - as a preservative I sometimes add a small amount of vodka to the oil - this extends life a bit. The alcohol method is quicker and lasts longer but is just a little dangerous because of the alcohol vapors liberated in the process - you must never use the device with an open flame as the heat source - I always use a cheap hotplate I bought and disabled the thermostatic control on - thermostats tend to let the temperature get to where it needs to be and then shut off briefly, come back on, etc. - this causes uneven results and is really a pain in the butt.

The gizmo works equally well with fruit flavorings too -use the orange lime or lemon, grate the peel making sure you don't get a lot of the pith ( produces a bitter off-taste) and into the gizmo with some water or vodka and run off the oils - You'd be surprised how powerful and concentrated the flavors are - useful for everything from liquer making to salads, baking, etc.

If anybody's interested I'd be glad to email ( or post, as soon as I figure out how to post an image) a crude drawing of how the still can be made rather cheaply (I'm willing to bet there are more than a few members who have tinkered with devices similar to this in the past - hopefully somebody will weigh in)

Meanwhile, when I get home tonight I'll dig out a couple recipes and post them - They're probably very close to the excellent version posted here as Limoncello making is pretty cut and dried but very worthwhile to execute and enjoy!

Bob

P.S. 

Mulepacker: On your crusie did you try the national breakfast drink of ther Bahamas? Coconut rum and orange juice.....When Dottie and I visited the Bahamas we were offered a sample by some sheisters who were trying to get us to upgrade our package - Delicious! since then we always keep a bottle of Cruzan coconut rum in the cabinet for Sunday mornings.

Salud!


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Bob
Sound like you can do some good oils I would like to see your unit.
I will try it out on mine( Copper tea pot,Stainless pot,stainless hose(water hose supply),copper drip tube see pics below
Good Luck and Good Brewing
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 12, 2008)

Bob,

That one somehow got by us. Probably a good thing. I can't start my day without a glass of OJ, and coconut is one of my favorites as well, be it candy or whatever. I might not make it to work if I got going on that mixture>


----------



## coyote-1 (Dec 10, 2009)

I'd had it before, but back in October the wife and I were on the Amalfi coast. That region is apparently the home of limoncello.

It's great stuff! Of course, the wife went whole-hog and got the limon candles, soap, etc to go with the booze  lol


----------



## k5yac (Dec 10, 2009)

Alton Brown just made this on Good Eats the other night.  I had to go pull up the recipe.  I think I'll be making some too.


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 10, 2009)

Love the stuff!


----------



## iadubber (Dec 10, 2009)

This stuff is great! I've been making it since I saw Alton on Good Eats make a batch. Soooo goood!


----------



## autoferret (Dec 10, 2009)

I always thought that it was made w/ vodka.  bought a bottle last time I was in Italy.  Man is that stuff incredible!


----------



## redsix (Dec 11, 2009)

Good stuff...I just noticed today the bottle getting a little light in the freezer.  I always use Meyer lemons if I can get them.  Might try oranges the next time around.


----------



## chefmike (Dec 22, 2009)

It can be. I use the everclear and end up with a great product... I usually dillute to about 80 to 90 proof. Vodka leaves you with a less potent product.


----------



## reeko (Dec 23, 2009)

You can do it with vodka also. Good vodka is just pure alcohol (everclear) that has been diluted.

It depends on how strong you want it. I have seen it at about 40mproof or stronger. If made with vodka, you just dilute more with sugar and less water.


----------

